# Fossil and Butternut



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

Just a quick photo of Fossil and Butternut sitting on top of the shower. Fossil has a grey crest and Butternut has a yellow crest.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

you have very cute tiels!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

LOVE the yellow crest! its adorable!


----------



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

love the spiky crest lol both are adorable


----------

